# what kinda bait?



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

for this time of year, what are the best lure choices or live bait to use for bass on escambia river?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jims fishcamp has the best live bait, live shiners


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

spinner baits will usually work year round and u can put u on a strike king redfish magic spinner bait w/gold spoon and get some reds (i usually swich the plastic with a gulp 3'' shimp ) get alot more action.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Using live bait is not as productive for Bass fishing, unless you are just sitting on a whole. Use a spinnerbait and slow roll it. Also, try a shakey head with a trick worm. 

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

It really depends on where you are fishing on the river, its a pretty big place and there are many different ways to fish the different areas. For general purposes, you can throw a Rapala DT4 or rattletrap to the bank and catch bass. When the wind kicks up, a 1/2 oz. chartreuse spinnerbait or chartreuse chatterbait is hard to beat. As the water gets colder, you'll really want to slow roll that spinnerbait keeping it as close to the bottom as possible, but still turning that blade over. A finesse worm works year around, but you will really need to slow it down and I mean really slow it down. One of the most productive ways to fish Escambia is to stay on a finesse worm all day until you finally contact the fish, then you can wear them out. Take an occasional break from the worm to fish likely looking wood or other cover with the spinnerbait.


----------

